# Best guitar players out there



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

...and why ? 

For me at the moment, alive:
Tommy Emmanuel: amazing technique, repertoire (from Beatles, Chet Atkins...), great composer and one man band.
Julian Lage: again amazing technique, love his dynamics range and he has a unique sound / style.
Nick Johnston: Because that guy took me by surprise with excellent composition and great playing.

dead:
Wes: cause he could shred with his thumb and that deserve a medal, also the way he uses simple material and rhythms to create amazing lines and solo still mesmerized me, he could solo for 6min without running out of ideas.
Joe Pass: because where others failed, Joe passed....(I know...didn't see that one coming)

What about you ?


----------



## eSS eSS (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Alive
Derek Trucks
Jimmy Page
Neil Young
David Gilmour

Dead
Jerry Garcia
Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Nobody plays like this guy....


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm gonna second @Budda


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mark Brown said:


> I'm gonna second @Budda


I think I'm getting you guys.

Watch the attached clip around the 1:00 minute mark and onward.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

This guy is totally underrated.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

You can't be the best. You can just be a good 'un. _Muddy Waters_


----------



## Hendo (Jun 19, 2021)

Marcus king is the dude for me


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Too many to list.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Milkman said:


> Nobody plays like this guy....


I'm aspiring to be as good as Lil Wayne


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I always like these things because I learn of a bunch of new music.

keep em coming


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Live: Jeff Beck

Dead: Chet Atkins (until Jeff Beck dies).


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

Lenny Breau


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul M said:


> Lenny Breau


Full stop.


No fair


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Andres Segovia and Robert Johnson are two game-changers who I haven't seen mentioned yet.


----------



## amp boy (Apr 23, 2009)




----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

This guy...






And keep your eye on the pick to see one of the best transitions from finger picking to using the pick. Amazing.


His band, Cardinal Black (edit: watch the whole video but especially the guitar solo starting @13:22)


----------



## 5150EVH0515 (10 mo ago)

tought one... too many, my list alive and passed no particular order....

Guthrie Govan
Greg Koch
Eric Clapton ( pre derek and the dominoes )
Hendrix
the 3 kings (Albert, Freddie, BB)
Edward Van Halen 
Trey Azagthoth

and so on....


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

5150EVH0515 said:


> Greg Koch


I love his Wildwood demos because it's just one highlight after another.

All kinds of great choices above, so I'll just mention a jazz player I recently discovered who's perhaps less well known. I'm not a huge jazz listener but I find this guy's playing really entertaining.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

5150EVH0515 said:


> tought one... too many, my list alive and passed no particular order....
> 
> Guthrie Govan
> *Greg Koch*
> ...


Greg Koch is someone I would have never thought of but I've seen many of his Wildwood review videos and watched some of his other stuff and he's amazing! Unique, comical, and can play anything.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

Almost forgot this guy


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Tim Reynolds.
Probably my most revered guitar player. After Budda of course.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

Mark Brown said:


> After Budda of course.


Of course, at this point I don't think anyone would question his legitimacy.


----------



## ga20t (Jul 22, 2010)

A few that come to mind:

Charlie Hunter






Molly Tuttle






Blake Mills






Julian Lage


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Blake Mills has made me decided I am just going to sell all my guitars and buy some CD's. Holy shit balls, that man just is that guitar.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Steve Morse is one of my many go to guitarists. Best is subjective though. Too many variables.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

StratCat said:


> This guy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chris Buck is insane. Reminds me of Derek Trucks.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Mark Brown said:


> Tim Reynolds.
> Probably my most revered guitar player. After Budda of course.


I saw him tonight live!


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

Nels Cline, Bill Frisell, Julian Lage… those three are crazy inspiring. 

One player I’ve listened to more than anyone else over the last three years is Mark Speers from Khruangbin. That guy knows what he’s doing. 

A few have mentioned Chris Buck. He seems to be insanely talented but his music does nothing for me. I don’t think I’ve ever finished one of his videos. Similar effect on my as Bonnamassa. But I also have never jived with anyone described as “like SRV” or “Gilmou-esque”. And probably a reason I should never spend my money on a Two Rock. 

Greg Koch is a good call-out too.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Jalexander said:


> One player I’ve listened to more than anyone else over the last three years is Mark Speers from Khruangbin. That guy knows what he’s doing.


Yes, that's a good reminder to get back to Khruangbin. Speers has developed such a unique vibe.



Jalexander said:


> A few have mentioned Chris Buck.


Chris Buck is a tough one for me. He squeezes such amazing lyrical nuance out of his guitar, but he does have some go-to phrases which re-surface from song to song. Overall I still think his technique is stunning, just wish he would diversify a bit.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

polyslax said:


> Yes, that's a good reminder to get back to Khruangbin. Speers has developed such a unique vibe.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris Buck is a tough one for me. He squeezes such amazing lyrical nuance out of his guitar, but he does have some go-to phrases which re-surface from song to song. Overall I still think his technique is stunning, just wish he would diversify a bit.


Mark draws on such diverse influences. I rewatched an interview last week where he was talking about learning technique from Ethiopian players. Not guitar players but things like the Begena and krar- those are instruments without a neck, just suspended drone strings you mute and unmute.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

Jalexander said:


> A few have mentioned Chris Buck. He seems to be insanely talented but his music does nothing for me. I don’t think I’ve ever finished one of his videos


I'm also on the fence with Chris Buck, he definitely has his style and identity, but I don't feel like he's one of the best.
In my book a guy like Guthrie Trapp does not get as much hype while being a much more well rounded player.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

George Benson


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Guthrie Govan is proable the best if there was a test and a rating system, but guitar playing is music, and music is art. There are so so many...


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Norman Blake. One of the best acoustic flatpickers out there. He's 84 now but what a great career. I also like his voice, fits his music.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Pasquale Grasso gets a nod cause I don't see him mentioned much. And he hasn't really gotten a nod from the youtube channels generally disseminating this kind of stuff. I think he might have the classiest application of technique in modern jazz guitar.


----------



## Rene Asologuitar (10 mo ago)

Too many, and I love them all!!!
I am simply a sucker for guitars.
Thanks for this thread.
Rene


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

I thought ya'll fogies would be all over Danny Gatton, but I've never seen his name pop up yet. 



 just check that solo out.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

Mutant_Guitar said:


> I thought ya'll fogies would be all over Danny Gatton, but I've never seen his name pop up yet.
> 
> 
> 
> just check that solo out.


Agree, Danny Gatton was a incredible player


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Derek_T said:


> Agree, Danny Gatton was a incredible player


I've yet to hear a guitar sound so rusty and so beautiful.


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

the polite virtuosity of Jack Wilkins.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)




----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Tuck is definitely one of a kind.


----------



## Derek_T (10 mo ago)

Mutant_Guitar said:


> Tuck is definitely one of a kind.


First time I heard "Louie Louie" I thought there were two guys playing guitar


----------



## Mutant_Guitar (Oct 24, 2021)

Derek_T said:


> First time I heard "Louie Louie" I thought there were two guys playing guitar


 Yeah that's his M.O. Be the bandstand
He was a part of a handful of the guitar innovators recording for the Windham label, along with Michael Hedges and David Torn. They all had a distinct direction, and I feel like they directly inspired the new school of technique-minded guitarists (two hand tappers, and string slappers) Michael Hedges in particular is still an unsung hero, though a lot of acoustic players might cite him He was a visionary and I know that Tuck had mentioned him time and again in interviews.


----------

